# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  یه مقاله توپ برای اونایی که میخوان برنامه نویسی شبکه کار کنند و ...

## Clever_MRG

سلام به همه دوستان
لینک یه فایل PDF رو براتون گذاشتم که  برنامه نویسی شبکه رو توی VB آموزش داده 
یه چیز جالب دیگه هم داره . برنامه نویسیی برای مودم 
حتما امتحانش کنید . :kaf: 

http://www.parstech.org/detail.php?id=1259

----------


## vb341

مرسی . ممنون

----------


## riyahiyan

خوب بود ممنون.

----------


## m_zargarnia

دستت   درست

----------


## security_v_s

خیلی توپ بود

----------


## H_SH_VB

خیلی عالی بود

----------


## yavari

سلام
دستت درد نکنه :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:  
موفق باشی

----------


## Clever_MRG

قابلی نداشت .اما چه فایده که خودم یه همچین چیزایی رو برای vb 2005 می خوام اما گیر نمی یاد.

----------


## razavi_university

ممنون
لطف کردید.

----------


## M * M * A

عالی بود.مرسی :تشویق:

----------


## Payman62

تشکر از شما دوست عزیز.

----------


## yavari

سلام

مرسی ، دستتون درد نکنه  :تشویق:

----------


## roya2002_80

عالی بود ممنون

----------


## Typisch_VB6

man ke maghale nadidam ...
hala ye sar be in topici ke gozashtin mizanam

----------


## Typisch_VB6

(:| :-" :-<

----------


## farid_spring

خیلی می خوامت کلی کارم راه افتاد

----------

